# My First Lte Experience.



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

Man. Drove to a major city with lte recently activated and man its effing fast. 
20-30mb download speeds lol. 
Ran speedtest and it's soooo awesome to see the needle go pass the redline hahahahahaahah. 
You people with lte in an area are lucky I'm oofficially jealous . 
Well just thought I'd share my excitement and 4g icon is cool lol.


----------



## leearnold0911 (Oct 27, 2011)

It is extremely fast. I'm fortunate enough to live in an LTE area in Minneapolis and I normally have download speeds of 30-40mbps. Upload rocks too. I usually get anywhere from 15-25 upload. I'm loving it!


----------



## z28nck33 (Oct 10, 2011)

leearnold0911 said:


> It is extremely fast. I'm fortunate enough to live in an LTE area in Minneapolis and I normally have download speeds of 30-40mbps. Upload rocks too. I usually get anywhere from 15-25 upload. I'm loving it!


Yeah it's all good and fast draining my battery too lol.


----------



## leearnold0911 (Oct 27, 2011)

z28nck33 said:


> Yeah it's all good and fast draining my battery too lol.


Yeah. It can drain a battery. I usually leave the 3g on unless I'm downloading a podcast or something.


----------



## darkbug (Sep 28, 2011)

leearnold0911 said:


> Yeah. It can drain a battery. I usually leave the 3g on unless I'm downloading a podcast or something.


+100 I live and work in LTE area but it kills my battery so I leave it on 3G until I want the speed!


----------



## dadsterflip (Jul 16, 2011)

That was actually the first time I'm happy my battery drained that fast at least I can say it's on a 4g network lol.


----------

